# [CAT]Catalans benvinguts! Welcome Catalans!

## quelcom

Doncs aixo, pero me semble que per aqui no n'hi ha cap. Tanmateix ho provarem   :Embarassed: 

En xaman el.labora un llistat amb tots els que som  :Wink:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1502916.html#2562220

Salut companys !Last edited by quelcom on Mon Aug 01, 2005 9:33 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Raharu

Anims, que som la dinovena llengua mes parlada del mon  :Wink: 

----------

## asph

on es la comunitat catalana de linux, especialment la de gentoo?

jeje, vinga companys! que s'ens senti  :Smile: 

----------

## asph

es veu que nomes que 30 persones ho demanin i soportin, ja crearien un foro pels catalans!

de veritat no hi han 30 gentoo'ers amb la enganxina del burro al pc? xDD

----------

## quelcom

Ei familia ! Pensava que el post quedaria buit, per sort anava errat   :Razz: 

Sobre crear un subforum en català ho veig dificil, encara que hi hagi forum en fines, idioma parlat molt menys que el nostre pero a proporció son mes els que usen linux.

En fi, ànim companys dels Països Catalans. 

Salut i Gentoo !

----------

## mad93

Bones, no havia vist aquest post si no fos per en quelcom xD

Jo en el post a https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2245976.html#2245976 intento que al menys la intefície estigui disponible en català, que ja seria un pas ^^U

Tot i això seria genial tenir un subfòrum en català. A veure si faig venir a algú més i entre tots aconseguim els 30 usuaris  :Smile: 

----------

## CatOsMandros

Aixi m'agrada, fent pinya  :Wink: 

----------

## quelcom

Avere si enganxo lo Raharu per jabber i que col.labori per la causa  :Wink: 

Salut !

----------

## mad93

Bé, al altre post se m'argumenta que com tots sabem castellà doncs que no fa falta un fòrum ni res en català... jo he mirat de contestar de forma mesurada, però el meu domini de l'anglés és així així...

No hi veig gaires voluntats de fer el fòrum ni canviar la interfície del fòrum...

Per la seva regla de tres no sé que fem amb fòrum d'altres llengües, doncs si fa no fa, tothom sap anglés i posar altres llengües és una pura motivació política de reafirmació nacional ><

Bé, força decebut amb aquesta actitud, la veritat.

----------

## simkin

Hòstia, com m'alegre de veure-vos i llegir-vos, xa!

Jo també estic interessat en el tema de la llengua, tot i que per a mi el més important (la meua prioritat) seria la traducció de la documentació de gentoo, començant pel Handbook/Instal·lació i si la cosa funciona, després es podria traduir fins i tot la Weekly Newsletter (però amb calma, que hi ha molt de material). Per a aquesta tasca crec que seria raonable almenys comptar amb 3 persones (com a mínim; pot ser soc masa optimista). Si a algú li fa comboi que ho comente per ací... bé, ja ho xarrem amb més calma, ara mateix estic re-instal·lant el sistema i escric des del links del livecd ^_^U

Un saludet gentoola, fins prompT!  :Wink: 

----------

## quelcom

 *SiMkiN wrote:*   

> Hòstia, com m'alegre de veure-vos i llegir-vos, xa!
> 
> Jo també estic interessat en el tema de la llengua, tot i que per a mi el més important (la meua prioritat) seria la traducció de la documentació de gentoo, començant pel Handbook/Instal·lació i si la cosa funciona, després es podria traduir fins i tot la Weekly Newsletter (però amb calma, que hi ha molt de material). Per a aquesta tasca crec que seria raonable almenys comptar amb 3 persones (com a mínim; pot ser soc masa optimista). Si a algú li fa comboi que ho comente per ací... bé, ja ho xarrem amb més calma, ara mateix estic re-instal·lant el sistema i escric des del links del livecd ^_^U
> 
> Un saludet gentoola, fins prompT! 

 

Ieee benvingut !

En Raharu fa cosa d'un any em va proposar lo mateix conjuntament amb un altre xiquet, llastima que al final la cosa es va quedar en paper mullat  :Embarassed:  . Traduir la doc com ja he dit a l'altre fil es una cosa en que m'agradaria participar, tanmateix s'ha de ser conscient que no es traduir i oblidar-se'n, ja que a cada llançament es produeixen canvis en la doc i s'ha de mantenir.

Ara mateix estic a vere si per començar ens cedeixen la plantilla per traduir la interfície del fòrum (per quelcom s'ha de començar  :Razz:  ).

També hi han projectes externs a gentoo com ara gentoo-wiki, del qual també hi podem participar traduint how-to's.

Vagi bé aquesta instal.lació i salut !  :Wink: 

----------

## mad93

quelcom, jo vaig demanar que la posessin pq JA està traduida al català, sinó mira a www.phpbb.com i veuràs com el pots triar. Senzillament és que l'han volgut posar. Per això no em vaig pensar que costés gaire si ho demanava, però... xDDD

----------

## quelcom

 *mad93 wrote:*   

> quelcom, jo vaig demanar que la posessin pq JA està traduida al català, sinó mira a www.phpbb.com i veuràs com el pots triar. Senzillament és que l'han volgut posar. Per això no em vaig pensar que costés gaire si ho demanava, però... xDDD

 

Tens raó, a Feedback m'havia colat ja que pensava que la interfície en català s'havia de traduir. Doncs la veritat es que no se quanta feina els hi podria representar, pero em sembla que no pas massa.

Tanmateix ara ja som uns 19, continuant així acabaran incloent la interfície en català, i a la llarga a vere si hi ha sort i ens cedeixen un racó  :Razz: 

Salut !

----------

## HeCTOr

jo estic contat no?  :Razz: 

----------

## M0M0

A veure, una mica de serenitat.

¿Això de la interfície en català?  Ara me n'adono que hi ha interfícies (per cert, la traducció queda bastant malament...) en idiomes que no siguin l'anglès.  Jo no he fet servir mai una altra que no fos anglès; de fet, només tinc instal·lades les codificacions; no faig servir cap paquet d'idiomes.  No crec que tingui massa importància, suposo que ja valoraràn si té una mala relació feina/benefici

Sobre l'existència d'un subforum oficial...

Crec que el millor és que no ens hi engresquem massa. Amb això de les comunitats el més important es el nombre.  En el fons això dels forums és per suport, per fer preguntes quan no te'n surts tu mateix.  El fet que sigui en català és accessori al fet de resoldre un problema. No vull dir que em no sentli molt bé escrivint en català, però fixeu-vos que el nostre punt de vista envers la llengua és totalment incomprès a altres països.  Si pots fer servir una llengüa que en un cas compleix millor les teves necessitats, per què convertir l'eina en el factor limitant?

El que és positiu és si d'això en surt una verdadera comunitat en llengua catalana.  Per això es necessita suport, i el seu lloc no és gentoo.org, es construeix a part, com gentoo-es.   Si algun dia existeix un fòrum d'usuaris de gentoo en català, el més senzill serà que ens busquem la vida sense molestar a gentoo.org, com fan els parlants d'altres llengües minoritàries.  Un fòrum és, per definició, un lloc obert; en el nostre cas seria molt més privat, particular, on acabariem coneixent-nos tots.  Això no és un fòrum per gentoo.org.

Si algú es vol moure una mica... La comuntat d'usuaris en llengua castellana a Espanya (no oblidem 200.000.000 de parlants a la resta del món) té el suport de la universitat Carlos III.  Seria bonic un lloc en comú, m'hi apuntaria.

----------

## Corellian

Sobre el que has dit M0M0, trobo que tens molta raó; és a dir, això mateix ja es va intentar fa temps, i van fer cas omís.

Pel que sembla no tenen intenció de canviar d'opinió, a menys que vegin un moviment bastant clar respecte als catalanoparlants que periòdicament visiten el fòrum.

És una llàstima però veure en el post que es demana la interfície en llengua catalana, el que s'arriba a dir sobre els catalanoparlants i la llengua, és a dir, coses per l'estil: «el català és un dialecte del castella» i barbaritats semblants. Si no saps del que parles, no parlis per parlar, que es pot ofendre.

Només faltava que sortís algun fenòmen dient que «A nadie se le obligó nunca a hablar castellano»...  :Very Happy: 

Estic amb vosaltres  :Wink: 

----------

## FiRe

Iepaa! Molt bones a tothom.Fa ja alguns mesos que remenu amb gentoo i fins avui no m'havia trobat amb cap catala que l'utilitzes, i avui per casualitat he vist els missatges que hi havia al forum.Salutacions a tots/es i compteu amb el meu suport per qualsevol cosa que necessiteu.

----------

## themacboy

Bones srs i sres.

Hola estic probant linux desde fa 3 anys i ara estic probant el gentoo i la veritat jejeje

TING MOLTA PORRRRRR!!!!!

jejeje vinga salud i peles!

----------

## Raharu

 *Corellian wrote:*   

> ...el que s'arriba a dir sobre els catalanoparlants i la llengua, és a dir, coses per l'estil: «el català és un dialecte del castella» i barbaritats semblants. Si no saps del que parles, no parlis per parlar, que es pot ofendre.
> 
> 

 

En conec de millors, com que valencià i català son llengües distintes ¬¬. El que fa la incultura.

Tornant al tema del fil, jo estaria encantat en colaborar en una comunitat en català (que conste que quelcom no m'havia dit res ^^U). Jo crec que primer hauriem de intentar montar un fòrum, un portal o el que fora; encara que siguera fora dels fòrums oficials, i després embarcar-nos en projectes de la talla de la traducció. Jo estaria disposat a allotjar-ho pero la meua conexió es una miserable 512/128. De totes maneres, si voleu que ho intentem, tenim tot l'estiu per davant  :Wink: 

Espere la vostra resposta  :Wink: 

Salut.

----------

## mad93

Aixx, no s'ha dit en aquest fil ^^U

Pel projecte de traducció s'ha creat una llista de correu a softcatalà, però com la majoria crec que som estudiants/universitaris, la cosa està força parada, podríem dir allò de "progresa adecuadament"  :Wink: 

----------

## xaman

Hola a tots

m'apuntu a la comunitat  :Very Happy:  ja som un més per arribar als 30.

La veritat és que encara no he tastat gentoo però en tinc moltes ganes. Aquest estiu, quan acabi examens, m'hi posaré.

Ja vindré a donar la tabarra amb els meus problemes  :Laughing: 

----------

## perepie

Salut gent.

Serà un plaer poder consultar i resoldre dubtes sobre gentoo en catala.

Fins ara!

----------

## Glaurung

Ja en som un més.

Fa uns mesos que treballo amb Gentoo i crec que un forum en Català ens vindria força bé a tots plegats (sobre tot a gent com jo que tampoc es que el tinguem gaire per la ma).

Apa, ens veiem

Salut!

----------

## xaman

Penjo el recompte que he fet d'usuaris catalans de Gentoo. Encara ens falta una mica pels 30 però ja reclutarem a més gent  :Wink: 

1. quelcom

2. Raharu

3. asph

4. mad93

5. CatOsMandros

6. SiMkiN

7. HeCTOr

8. M0M0

9. Corellian

10. FiRe

11. themacboy

12. xaman

13. perepie

14. Glaurung

15. focahclero

16. enboig

17.  viufinslamort

18. marcg

19. eselma

20. fredolic

21. jvprat

22. quelo

23. artomb

24. quimix

25. tuxisuau

26. rvalles

27. celebdor

28. flipy

Qui no hi sigui o si algú sap d'algun altre usuari que no és a la llista que la copii i l'actualitzi.

Ja anem per la meitat!

*Editat per actualitzar la llista. Ara es veu que no n'hi ha prou amb ser 30 usuaris... La mare que els va parir!

----------

## viufinslamort

Ep apunteu-ne un altre!!

Per cert, es diu Catalans, no Catalonians. Bé no sé si existeix Catalonians però a mès exclous a la gent de parla catalana de la franja, Catalunya nord, Illes Balears i pitïusses, País Valencià i els que puguin haver-hi encara a l'Alguer... 

Au, salut!

1. quelcom

2. Raharu

3. asph

4. mad93

5. CatOsMandros

6. SiMkiN

7. HeCTOr

8. M0M0

9. Corellian

10. FiRe

11. themacboy

12. xaman

13. perepie

14. Glaurung

15. focahclero

16. enboig 

17. viufinslamort

----------

## marcg

Hola,

Apunte-m'hi a mi també!

Salut!

----------

## eselma

La meva experiència en Gentoo (de moment) és mínima, però amb el vostre ajut (i el de GCC, suposo) anirem fent.

Per cert, encara no arribem a la vintena?

Una mica d'ànims, que s'acosten les vacances.

eselma

----------

## fredolic

Ep, un més al sac.

He de confessar, però, que estic molt verd en els fòrums de gentoo. De fet, és la meva primera aportació.

Quant a la pròpia distribució, ja som fidels companys des de fa temps i espero poder ajudar.  :Cool: 

----------

## jvprat

Bones,

afegiu-me a mi també a la llista  :Wink: 

----------

## quelo

Un altre més!!!

----------

## artomb

I un altre!

Tot sigui pel català :P

----------

## quimix

Hola gentooneros, jo també m'apunto al forum.

----------

## rvalles

1. quelcom

2. Raharu

3. asph

4. mad93

5. CatOsMandros

6. SiMkiN

7. HeCTOr

8. M0M0

9. Corellian

10. FiRe

11. themacboy

12. xaman

13. perepie

14. Glaurung

15. focahclero

16. enboig

17. viufinslamort

18. marcg

19. eselma

20. fredolic

21. jvprat

22. quelo

23. artomb

24. quimix 

25. rvalles

Un més!

----------

## celebdor

Afegiu-m'hi a mi també, i s'hi s'ha de fer qualsevol traducció, web o desenvolupar qualsevol cosa per facilitar Gentoo i, en definitiva, Linux als catalanoparlants ho faré encantat.

PD: No es podria demanar una mica de hosting a alguna universitat del nostre país per a fer un portal linux en català on gentoo, però també altres hi tinguessin lloc. Aprofitant el copyfight intentaré moure fils, que potser el marenostrum...

----------

## Corellian

M'he estat fixant que la web principal (www.gentoo.org) no dona opció enlloc de triar l'idioma a visualitzar la web.

Perquè no adopten la idea de afegir l'opció d'escollir l'idioma amb què es vol visualitzar? (Tal com tenen per exemple, moltes pàgines de GNU) 

D'aquesta manera potser, no seria necessari tenir un espai web per cada idioma. (I d'aquesta manera s'unifiquen esforços).

Què en penseu?

PD: No és per contradir els que són de la opinió de inaugurar un espai web sobre Gentoo en Català, sinó discutir de si resulta necessari o no, realment  :Smile: 

----------

## xaman

Ja tan sols falten 3 usuaris catalans per aconseguir el forum. No se on s'ha de demanar. Algu assumeix la tasca? Suposo que també farà falta algun moderador. A veure si els veterans moveu alguns fils.

Doncs sobre això de la web crec que l'ideal seria que fos multilingüe com http://www.debian.org o http://tikiwiki.org/tiki-index.php (m'encanta aquest sistema de webs dinàmiques  :Razz:  ). Però no se si és més complicat convencer a tota la comunitat de gentoo de fer aquest canvi o crear gentoo-ca.org. Igualment també m'ofereixo a col·laborar en el què pugui i faci falta.

Salut i a veure si en pesquem a 3 més!

----------

## quelcom

 *xaman wrote:*   

> Ja tan sols falten 3 usuaris catalans per aconseguir el forum. No se on s'ha de demanar. Algu assumeix la tasca? Suposo que tambï¿½ farï¿½ falta algun moderador. A veure si els veterans moveu alguns fils.
> 
> 

 

No crec que sigui tan facil. De fet els Hungaresos son forÃ§a mes que nosaltres i per ara tampoc tenen forum propi. Per altra banda les ultimes declaracions de "els que manen" son:

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El grup d'administradors i moderadors globals de Gentoo ha decidit que de moment feu servir el forum genÃ¨ric 'Other Languages' i que marqueu tots els vostres fils de discusiÃ³ amb l'etiqueta inicial [CAT]. Per ara mantindrem les vostes conversacions en aquest forum. Si trobem convenient en un futur no necessÃ riament lunyÃ  crear un forum exclusiu per la llÃ¨ngua catalan, automÃ ticament hi mourem tots els fils i us ho farem saber. 
> 
> 

 

El que podriem tenir a dia d'avui es la interficie del forum en catala, pero per ells implica tenir un forum en la mateixa llengua, cosa que no acabo d'entendre.

PD: Sento no accentuar les paraules, pero el teclat en el que estic no les soporta   :Confused: 

Salut !

----------

## flipy

Un més pe'l gruuuuuuuuuuuup  :Very Happy: 

per cert, algu sap com perque el suport dmraid a les versions de 2005 sembla que no tiri? em detecta la metadata del raid pero no em mapeja res (ni em fa el node a /dev/mapper)

----------

## Corellian

 *flipy wrote:*   

> per cert, algu sap com perque el suport dmraid a les versions de 2005 sembla que no tiri? em detecta la metadata del raid pero no em mapeja res (ni em fa el node a /dev/mapper)

 

Potser seria millor que ho posessis a un nou fil, no? Així ho veuria més gent  :Wink: 

----------

## flipy

 *Corellian wrote:*   

>  *flipy wrote:*   per cert, algu sap com perque el suport dmraid a les versions de 2005 sembla que no tiri? em detecta la metadata del raid pero no em mapeja res (ni em fa el node a /dev/mapper) 
> 
> Potser seria millor que ho posessis a un nou fil, no? Així ho veuria més gent 

 

el problema es que ja ho vaig posar en un fil (el seu dia), ho pregunto cada vegada que entro a IRC, intento esbrinar algo per les news... pero res de res... aixi que entre catalans segur que m'hi entenc millor  :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaman

Els administradors diuen:

 *Quote:*   

> Si trobem convenient en un futur no necessàriament lunyà  crear un forum exclusiu per la llengua catalana, automàticament hi mourem tots els fils i us ho farem saber.

 

Qui són "els que manen"? Quins sistemes de democràcia interna té la comunitat de gentoo? Hem d'esperar que els administradors creguin convenient una cosa que no els va ni els ve? Hi ha uns criteris fixes o depèn de l'humor amb què es llevin els administradors?

Segons quines siguin les respostes potser ens hauriem de plantejar algunes coses. De moment m'espero a tenir més informació.

Salut!

----------

## quelcom

Segons ells, els fòrums internacionals estan per a les persones que no dominen l'anglès i desitgen parlar amb una llengua que dominin com ara la llengua materna. 

Els que se'ns va dir primer es que tots dominavem el castellà, tot i que per a molts no es pas la llengua materna. Així doncs ens oferien el fòrum en español per a formular les nostres consultes (escrivint en castellà clar).

Tanmateix ja hem escoltat de tot, com ara:

 *Quote:*   

> In theory catalan is mainly a political language, that linguistically is rather close dialect to spanish.

 

En fi...

Finalment la decisió es que, com qualsevol altra llengua, un fòrum en català serà viable si som un grup suficientment ampli i si la posada en marxa del fòrum implica un caudal de missatges/visites suficient. Fins aquest moment, ens haurem de ressignar a escriure a Other Languages amb l'etiqueta [CAT].

Tot el procés pot ser llegit en el següent fil:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296449-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Sobre les preguntes:

- Els que manen son el grup de administradors/moderadors.

- Pel que sembla les decisions es prenen en grup (com a mínim les que afecten directament al fòrum).

- Hi ha un moderador que parla català. Si algun dia es viable el fòrum català ell hauria de ser l'encarregat de portar 'la veu cantant' dins el grup de admins/mods (lògicament sempre que ell hi estigui disposat).

No se a que et refereixes en plantejar-nos altres coses.

Per ara tenim el projecte de traduir la documentació de Gentoo en català. Està en una fase inicial pero poc a poc alguns ens ficarem en marxa.

http://www.elnyu.com/index.php/Gentoo-ca (Gràcies frangor)

També acostumem a estar 4 o 5 al canal #gentoo-ca dins de freenode.

[OFF-TOPIC] 

Estic sense internet a casa mentres espero a que m'arribi l'ADSL. La meva època 56kb ha acabat  :Laughing: 

[/OFF-TOPIC] 

Bé, se m'acaba el temps. Salut !

----------

## xaman

Pel què he vist en el forum de què parles no és que ningú s'oposi a crear forums en català, a part de què ho trobin més o menys encertat. Pel què em sembla el problema que veuen és la feina que comporta als administradors o moderadors.

Si el problema és que no volen assumir la feina de mantenir forums en català es podria plantejar que algú s'ofereixi a fer de moderador o administrador del fòrum català.

El dubte que em queda és: què cal per ser administrador o moderador i com es decideix qui ho és?

I si la qüestió és de volum de missatges i usuaris no podem fer res més que començar a utilitzar els forums tan com puguem i convidar tots als usuaris de gentoo a sumar-se a la comunitat.

Gràcies per la informació i salut!

Seguirem lluitant...

----------

## Corellian

Per cert, el títol d'aquest fil, no hauria de ser: "[CAT] Catalans benvinguts! (Welcome catalans)" ?

Noti's el "Welcome" amb una "l" només  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## quelcom

 *Corellian wrote:*   

> Per cert, el títol d'aquest fil, no hauria de ser: "[CAT] Catalans benvinguts! (Welcome catalans)" ?
> 
> Noti's el "Welcome" amb una "l" només 

 

Tens tota la raó, rectifico ara mateix.

Sempre m'he preguntat per què s'escriu amb una 'l'. Si 'bé' es well per quin motiu s'escriu welcome ?

Vaig a editar. Gràcies  :Wink: 

EDIT: Ja que estem parlant del títol, en viufinslamort comentava que millor Catalans que Catalonians, ja que s'exclou els companys del País València, Catalunya Nord, Illes, etc. 

Jo per Catalonians em refereixo a gent de parla catalana arreu del món, siguin d'on siguin, però potser té raó i es pot malinterpretar. Que en penseu?

Salut !

----------

## Cafetino

Bon dia!

Apunteu un altre Català a la llista  :Razz: 

Fa un parell de setmanetes que he fet la meva migració de mandriva a gentoo, i la veritat es que n'estic molt content.

Vinga adeu

----------

## Corellian

 *quelcom wrote:*   

> Jo per Catalonians em refereixo a gent de parla catalana arreu del món, siguin d'on siguin, però potser té raó i es pot malinterpretar. Que en penseu?

 

Jo opino que té raó, ja que Catalonians l'has derivat de Catalonia, quan no tota la gent de parla catalana prové de Catalunya  :Wink: 

Crec que s'ha seguir la manera correcte de d'anomenar-ho: «Catalans».

----------

## quelcom

Títol editat

Demano perdó si algú s'ha sentit molestat i agraeixo que m'ho feu saber per no cagar-la en un futur  :Embarassed: 

Salut

----------

## Gueriller_del_Llobregat

Hola sóc nou! 

Voldria demanar ajuda pq no tinc ni idea de com instal·lar això! ara per ara vaig amb el windows...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Moltes gràcies!!

salut!

----------

## edu

Bona tarda, 

Un més per aquí  :Smile: 

Ara mateix estic instal·lant gentoo en un iBook G4 una mica vell, a veure com prova. Feia molt temps que no instal·lava cap gentoo (3 anys i mig), i les altres máquines les tinc amb Ubuntu (un ubuntu desktop i una ubuntu server).

Bé, un plaer. Potser alguns ens coneixem de BaDoPi (corellian?)

Salut,

----------

## marcv

Salutacions a tothom.

Crec que és molt interessant tenir una comunitat de gentoo en català - no només per resoldre dubtes sinó per discussions en general. Sobretot, fa falta que ens posem d'acord per traduir materials. Per tant, aquí em teniu com a usuari català de gentoo i voluntari per al que faci falta.

----------

## nandelbosc

NO sé si encara es conta, però un més!

----------

## bonanit

Bé, jo també em vull afegir a la llista, i aprofito per recordar-vos que hi ha una iniciativa per traduïr la documentació al català. Si hi esteu interessats podeu consultar-ne el wiki.

Per cert, nandelbosc, em sembla que ens coneixem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ColdWind

Jo no soc CatalÃ  (soc AlicantÃ­)!   :Wink: 

Jo faig us del forum en anglÃ©s, perÃ² no tinc problema en ajudar tambÃ© en catalÃ  sempre que em siga posible.

----------

## pelut

Hola!

Jo també m'afegeixo a la llista. Quanta gent fa falta per poder tenir un fòrum en català? Ens falta gaire?

 :Very Happy: 

Siau!!!

pelut

----------

## Rakka

Doncs aqui en teniu un altre :p

Durant aquesta CampusParty de València instalaré la Gentoo amb l'ajuda d'un company probablement a l'àrea de Software Lliure, si algú s'hi vol passar o algo només fa falta que ho digui!  :Smile: 

A veure si ens donen el sub-forum

Salut!

----------

## tontudelbot

Osti, no sabia de l'existència d'aquest topic...   :Laughing: 

Aqui en tenim un altre   :Wink: 

Salut!!

----------

## Drevak

Apunteu-me a mi tambe   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lluisparcet

Be, un de mes.

Ja fa temps que soc per aqui, pero no habia vist aquest topic   :Very Happy: .

Salutacions a tots.

----------

## mimosinnet

També m'apunto. No es podria posar aquesta llista en alguna wiki?

Abraçades!

----------

## kowral135

Jejejeje desconeixia aquest topic...així que apunteu-me! 

Des de Vilafranca del Penedès amb amor!

----------

## Yoshi Assim

"Desde Girona Amb Amor..."

Fent conya amb el títol d'una peli...

Doncs això... Apunteu-me a mi també!

----------

## pcmaster

Bona nit  :Wink: 

Si teniu la clau USB de l'idcat, potser us pugui interessar això:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575790.html

Qualsevol sugerència sobre l'ebuild serà benvinguda.

----------

## sefirotsama

EIs hola, jo sóc del Penedès, porto un temps donant tombs per aquí, no sabia que hi havia una minizona per catalans mmmmmmmmm

Crec que falta algún usuari català encara... imagineu que un dia apareix...

 *Quote:*   

> Hola catalanes i catalanus, vusaltres no hu sabeu pero yo soc el Montilla que fai servir Linux en el meu temps llibre (lliure) i a mes en catala

 

----------

## 202801

Hola! Sóc nova!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

Hola, sembla que aquest fil està una mica abandonat  :Wink: 

----------

## pere

Bon dia,

Després de fer un emerge -Du world el meu gnome-obex-server ha deixat de funcionar. He llegit que algunes coses han canviat, però sincerament no aconsegueixo fer-ho funcionar. Necessito que em puguin enviar fitxers des de mòbil amb bluetooth, per tant, agraïria que algú m'expliqués com es pot fer ara amb el nou kernel i les noves aplicacions obex. No faig servir ni KDE ni Gnome (usu sawfish amb rox).

Salut

Pere

----------

## pere

Bona nit,

Com ja he trobat la solució al problema que plantejava, l'envio per si algú té el mateix problema que tenia jo:

1)  2.6.30-gentoo-r8 no usa hci_usb, sinó btusb, cal tenir-ho en conte, ja que sinó no disposarem de mòdul si confiem en el genkernel

2) sobexsrv és un molt millor servidor d'obex/ftp per bluetooth que l'antic gnome-obex-server, un emerge sobexsrv ens resol el tema.

Per altra banda, si a algú li molesta el famós:

> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

(Només és un warning però emprenya una mica), He trobat una solució casolana, si a algú li interessa puc comentar-ho en un altre post, per no barrejar temes.

Salut

Pere

----------

## pere

Bona tarda,

ho sento, per error he dit bnep on hauria d'haver dit btusb

Salut

Pere

----------

## pcmaster

pere: pots editar el missatge i canviar-lo.

----------

## Aquiles

Aquest fil encara està actiu? Vull dir, encara està en marxa el recompte d'usuaris catalanoparlants? A mi m'hi podeu apuntar.

----------

## pere

Algú té una idea de quants usuaris de Gentoo  en llengua catalana hi ha?. Ho pregunto perquè quan parlo amb usuaris de Linux, no trobo mai ningú que el faci servir i quan comentem quina distro fem servir i jo dic que Gentoo, em miren com si fos d'un altre planeta.

Salut i consola negra

Pere

----------

## cameta

Jo soc usuari de gentoo en català i crec que n'hi ha poquissims.

----------

## pere

Bona tarda,

L'altre dia em va passar una cosa curiosa:

Després d'actualitzar el xorg-server, a la següent engegada del sistema ni ratolí ni teclat!. Et quedes amb la boca oberta i penses: I ara que cony puc fer?. Et dius: engego amb un Live, etc,etc. Llavors vaig pensar que que potser allò que surt a l'engegar i que mai havia fet servir de "Si vols iniciar de forma interactiva prem I", o alguna cosa per l'estil. Vaig rebotar estil bèstia la màquina (prement el botó de reset). Vaig prémer *I* i la consola m'anava preguntant quins serveis volia engegar, un per un, llavors vaig dir que no engegués les X (xdm) i vaig contestar que sí a tots els altres serveis.

Per fi va aparèixer el prompt de la consola, vaig entrar i vaig obrir el links per mirar que en pensava el Sr.Google de tot plegat. Vaig descobrir que calia fer l'emerge de tots els drivers d'X (evdev, mouse, etc). Ho vaig fer i startx va funcionar!.

Línia que em va salvar la tarda:

emerge x11-base/xorg-drivers x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard x11-drivers/xf86-input-void

Segurament no tots calien, però per si de cas . . .

Llavors vaig rebootar i tot va tornar a la normalitat!

Ho dic per si algú s'hi troba: mai se sap . . .

Salut i consola negra

Pere

----------

## Aligot

Com que veig que fa "anys" que a aquest tòpic li surten teranyines, i els links dels propòsits de traducció no funcionen... vaig a reactivar una miqueta  :Wink: ...

soc nou en això, i a mi el que m'agradaria saber és si el gentoo està disponible en català (lo que és el sistema operatiu) és que amb anglès és un rotllo impossible...

per cert si encara feu llista, afegiu-ne un.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pere

 *Aligot wrote:*   

> Com que veig que fa "anys" que a aquest tòpic li surten teranyines, i els links dels propòsits de traducció no funcionen... vaig a reactivar una miqueta ...
> 
> soc nou en això, i a mi el que m'agradaria saber és si el gentoo està disponible en català (lo que és el sistema operatiu) és que amb anglès és un rotllo impossible...
> 
> per cert si encara feu llista, afegiu-ne un.  

 

Suposo que et refereixes a si pots tenir gentoo en català,oi?. No és pas gaire difícil: 

1) poses nls a les uses de /etc/make.conf

2) poses a /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="ca_ES.utf8"

LC_ALL="ca_ES.utf8"

LANGUAGE="ca_ES.utf8"

3) corres locale-gen com a root

4) Instal·les els paquets de llengua del teu escriptori

i poca cosa més

Salut i consola negra

Pere

----------

## Aligot

Ostres pere, tu si que en saps, moltes gràcies

----------

## pere

 *Aligot wrote:*   

> Ostres pere, tu si que en saps, moltes gràcies

 

Bon dia,

Amb les presses he oblidat alguns detalls.

1) A /etc/make.conf

. . .

USE="... nls ..."

LINGUAS="ca"

. . .

2) A /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="ca_ES.utf8"

LC_ALL="ca_ES.utf8"

LANGUAGE="ca_ES.utf8"

. . .

3) A /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="es"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

4) A /etc/conf.d/consolefont

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

5) Com a root

locale-gen

6) Si fas servir kde i koffice 

emerge kde-base/kde-l10n app-office/koffice-l10n

7) env-update 

 :Cool:  source /etc/profile

i finalment . . .

9) Si vols veure què cal actualitzar

emerge -pvDuN world 

10) I per acabar

emerge -DuN world 

11) Per tal de veure si alguna cosa no està bé

revdep-rebuild -ipv

12) Si efectivament queden problemes

revdep-rebuild 

13) Si tenim algun descontrol amb Perl

perl-cleaner all

14) Si fa poc que hem actualitzat Python o hem detectat alguna cosa amb python que no va

python-updater

15) Perquè els  .la no ens facin la punyeta

lafilefixer --justfixit

16) Si fas servir LaTeX cal no oblidar que ara el català és a 

dev-texlive/texlive-langspanish

17) Si no hi ha manera de que el teclat ens faci cas a les X:

Cal posar

setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout es -variant cat

(o el model que tinguis)

A algun fitxer que corri a l'engegar les X de l'usuari

(En el meu cas ho poso a ~/.sawfishrc)

per no haver-ho de correr manualment a cada engegada

Segurament ara ja no falta gaire

Salut i consola negra

Pere

----------

## pere

Bona tarda,

Enlloc de fer 

setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout es -variant cat

És millor crear un fitxer

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-keyboard.conf

Amb un contingut aproximadament així:

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "es"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

        Option "XkbVariant" "cat"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Si ja fem servir el nou Xorg-server i no usem hal

Ja diràs si et funciona

Salut i consola negra

Pere

----------

## Aligot

la veritat ja m'havia funcionat   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

gràcies per tot Pere!

----------

## lexming

Ostres no havia vist mai aquest tema.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Doncs un més a la saca  :Smile: 

----------

## pere

Bona nit,

No he aconseguit que Libreoffice-bin em funcioni correctament. Quan intento fer un "desa-com" i d'altres opcions que impliquen finestres es "clava".

He llegit que libreoffice (no bin) si que tira, però en la màquina on el necessito no disposo de prou disc per a fer l'emerge.

Apart de la "qüestió ideològica" vull passar-me a libreoffice pel rotllo de works (wps) i l'única manera que els puc obrir ara és amb wps2html, però això és una mica "cutre". No és que se'm hagi perdut rès a can M$, és una qüestió purament laboral!.

Si algú ha trobat un ebuild binari que funcioni en algún overlay ho agraïria molt . . . 

equery files libwps (que ja el tinc emergit)

em dona:

. . .  

/usr/bin/wps2html-0.2

/usr/bin/wps2raw-0.2

/usr/bin/wps2text-0.2

. . .

però ja no apareix wps2sxw que fora, probablement, una solució alternativa i que, pel que diu Mr Google, hauria de ser-hi.

Res, siusplau, un cop de ma . . .

Salut i consola negra

Pere

----------

## lexming

Bona tarda,

Alerta, que el nou grub-2.00 no funciona bé en sistemes amb la localització al català activada. L'arxiu grub.cfg generat dona errors de sintaxi perquè conté missatges en català amb apòstrofs que col·lisionen amb els apòstrofs utilitzats en certes comandes echo. La solució és tan fàcil com canviar els apòstrofs (') de les comandes echo per cometes (") a l'arxiu /etc/grub.d/10_linux.

```
-echo    '$message'

+echo    "$message"
```

Ja he obert respectius bugs al gentoo (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=426364) i al grub (https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/index.php?36839)

Salut!

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola a tothom,

Bé, sembla que aquest post s'anima, aqui un altre usuari de gentoo en català i des de fa molts anys. Espero seguir així.

Per cert, pere, jo utilitzo libreoffice-bin, concretament la versió de portage:

```
[ebuild   R    ] app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.5.4.2-r1  USI="cups gnome java (-aqua) -debug -kde" 0 kB
```

corrent en la branca de proves "amd64" i sobre gnome; no he detectat els problemes que esmentes, em funciona bé.

Molt encertat també l'avís de lexming, jo havia resolt el problema a lo bèstia, canviant en el fitxer grub.cfg l'apòstrofe "'" per una coma ",". He provat la teva solució i confirmo que funciona perfectament, ara el fitxer grub.cfg es genera sense errors.

Salutacions.

----------

## pere

Bona tarda,

Si encara hi ha algú aquí, em fora de molta utilitat que em donés una idea de com puc mantenir funcionant els meus programes en php-gtk en un gento actualitzat. Resulta que he basat en aquest projecte una colla de codi per a mi vital, que no funciona amb el nou php. Per tonteria meva vaig actualitzar una de les meves màquines i tots els programes  fets amb php-gtk m'han deixat de funcionar. Estic condemnat a no actualitzar les meves maquinetes o algú té una idea brillant?

Salut i consola negra

Pere

----------

## cameta

Podries intentar fer una regressió a l'antiga versió de PHP-GTK

----------

## cameta

Més o menys es fan així.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-942558.html

----------

## pere

Gràcies,

El problema és que no és tant senzill. Un programa php-gtk depèn de php, però també té totes les dependències que representen les gtk, inclòs cairo etc. Per altra banda, no fora bo mantenir l'antic php en una màquina que també fa servir php pel servidor web intern. És a dir necessito tant el flag apache2 com cli. Sembla que és possible fer servir versions diferents de php per web i per a consola, però a partir d'un php concret, que és posterior al que cal per a php-gtk.

El que aniria de conya és trobar una eina que compatibilitzes el codi amb el nou php, o bé una eina per a migrar, per exemple, a python-gtk o similar, i això no ho trobo enlloc.

Salut i consola negra

----------

## cameta

De totes maneres haver de fer una regressió no és una veritable solució només és un pedaç.

----------

## mimosinnet

Un altra per la llista!  :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

Felicitats per la iniciativa!

Edició: He respòs al tema de la llista i sembla que hi ha hagut més respostes posteriors. Acabo de trobar-me per casualitat amb aquest fòrum en català i amb l'enquesta sobre un fòrum en català. És simptomàtic, doncs porto ja molts anys amb Gentoo, i no ho havia trobat. 

He mirat el mapa de desenvolupadors de gentoo, i sembla que no n'hi ha cap de català   :Confused:   Ens animem o què?   :Razz: 

----------

